# Take a cat to a knife fight



## cda (Dec 24, 2013)

http://www.usatoday.com/media/cinematic/video/3997747/

Or is that take a knife to a cat fight


----------



## ICE (Dec 24, 2013)

That cat thinks he's a tiger.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 26, 2013)

It was great!  But why do they make us watch some stupid ad for 15 seconds first?  It's enough to make me take out all the compact fluorescent bulbs I've put in over the past several years.


----------

